# 2 American tourists kidnapped



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just seen on f24 2 American tourists have been kidnapped in Sinai by bedouins.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Just seen on f24 2 American tourists have been kidnapped in Sinai by bedouins.


The full story from Al Ahram

Two American tourists were kidnapped by unknown assailants on the Dahab-Nuweiba Road while touring South Sinai.
The assailants reportedly kidnapped the two women to hold them hostage until a drug dealer they know is released.
This is the last of a series of kidnappings involving tourists in Sinai in recent months. In March, two Brazilian tourists were kidnapped along with their tour guide by armed Bedouin. They were released after eight hours.
In February, three South Korean women were kidnapped in Sinai by armed tribesmen. Also in February, two US tourists were kidnapped, again by armed assailants in Sharm El-Sheikh. In all cases, the foreigners were held for a short period of time and released unharmed.
During all incidents, the foreigners were abducted while onboard tour vehicles and were released after negotiations with security officials. The kidnappers usually demand the release of jailed tribesmen in return for the hostages.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The second round of Presidential elections will take place on 16 and 17 June in locations all over Egypt. There may be increased tension and demonstrations during this period. We advise all British nationals to avoid all demonstrations and election rallies. There is likely to be increased security near polling stations. We advise British Nationals to stay away from polling stations on election days

For desert drivers: You may wish to be aware of a recent incident in the desert near Lake Qarun/Dimai ruins (north of Fayoum) where an expat car was shot at and pursued. Thankfully, no-one was hurt, but please be vigilant in this area. 

We are aware of a kidnapping of 2 US nationals in South Sinai last night. We understand the incident to have taken place near Nuweiba. There have also been incidents of robberies and roadblocks on Sinai roads. You should exercise caution when travelling outside resorts in the Sinai and take advice from local security authorities and your tour operator.

We also understand there to be ongoing petrol and gas shortages throughout the country. If you are travelling on a long journey, please fill up your vehicle before you leave. We also understand that there may be water and electricity shortages in Cairo and other areas as a result. Please be prepared for this


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> The full story from Al Ahram
> 
> Two American tourists were kidnapped by unknown assailants on the Dahab-Nuweiba Road while touring South Sinai.
> The assailants reportedly kidnapped the two women to hold them hostage until a drug dealer they know is released.
> ...


 Mnnnn, wanted to head out Dahab way via St Catherines...maybe not a good idea now. Dont fancy becoming exchange currency for the Bedouins, nothing personal.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Apparently they were freed about half an hour ago


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Apparently they were freed about half an hour ago





Just watched the news now and it says they are still kidnapped


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just watched the news now and it says they are still kidnapped


FRANCE 24 AND BBC saying they've been freed .


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

so is Al Arabiya (AFP)

Americans kidnapped in Egypt?s Sinai released


----------

